# "Doomed to fail TOO" 29G dirted tank



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

So finally I've got an approval from 'ze wife' to put my 29G up again 
May take a while before it's ready but I can wait. 

So here's the plan: 29G running Eheim 2215 or something similar from other brand, not set on the filter yet (will let it run for now with Emperor 280 before stocking) Dirt capped with Eco Complete + black gravel mix under 24" 2xT5HO.

Possible layout (dry fitted with fake plants to see where stuff may go):

















1 - Anubias Barteri (hopefylly it'll grow to fill up all that space)
2 - I was thinking Rotala Rotundifolia or Sunset Hygro (or mix of both)
3 - Java Fern, possibly "Windelov"
4 - Alternanthera Reineckii (on the lower part) and Anubias Barteri Nana Petite (on the "hill" side)

I'm not too sure yet whether I want any carpeting plants but it'd probably only go the lower left side.

Lower side: 









Hill side:









Stock wise I'm thinking Lemon and Rummynose Tetras, Amano shrimps and pair of Bolivian Rams. Going to be on the overstocked side but I think I can handle it. 

Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

Starting stocking plants for this tank. 

So far I have:
- Giant Vallisneria
- Corkscrew Vallisneria
- Alternanthera Reineckii var. 'Rosefolia' 
- Rotala Wallichii

And from my other tank:
- Ludwigia Repens
- Dwarf Sagittaria

Still on my shopping list:
- Anubias Barteri
- Anubias Barteri var Nana Petite

I really haven't decided on the layout yet.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Looking good,
One thing I would recommend would be to perhaps trim the stems down a bit and plant the tops as well as increase the spacing between the stems.
Stems look best when allowed to grow in, and tight cluster usually result in leaf lost and other deficiencies in the long run - hence why people seperate stems from the bunches you would get at a store.


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

default said:


> Looking good,
> One thing I would recommend would be to perhaps trim the stems down a bit and plant the tops as well as increase the spacing between the stems.
> Stems look best when allowed to grow in, and tight cluster usually result in leaf lost and other deficiencies in the long run - hence why people seperate stems from the bunches you would get at a store.


Thanks for the comment. The plants are bunched up together just temporally until I decide on the tank and plant layouts. Right now they're still getting use to the water.

Now I'm thinking about kind of valley style layout with the middle being lower with the big rocks being used to create higher levels on the sides. But my mind changes every day so til I settle down on one layout stuff will move around.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

you should decide before you add livestock. yanking out plants in dirt tank is dirty business and killed some of my livestock before. after you yank out stuff remember to do a water change.


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

xriddler said:


> you should decide before you add livestock. yanking out plants in dirt tank is dirty business and killed some of my livestock before. after you yank out stuff remember to do a water change.


I probably wont be putting any fish in this tank for another month or two. I want to get the plants going first and then I'll think about the fish. 

Plus I haven't bought the filter yet so.. Gotta wait for a bit. 
(unless someone donates 2215 for the cause)


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

Time for an update. 

The 2215 that's filtering this tank was seeded with media from another filter and in addition I've added for now 2 AC20's that were running on my other tank. I'll remove the AC20s in a few weeks once 2215 can manage the bio-load on its own. 

There is now 9 Rummynose Tetras claiming this tank as their own. And I've put my 3 Amano Shrimp in there too to keep the MTS company. 

I've moved some plants around and I think this is where they'll stay more or less. Tho I'm surprised how slow the growth of the Vals is. I thought they were like weed when it comes to spreading and vertical growth but I've seen none of that. There is maybe 2-3 new sprouts from them and no real growth in the last month. I guess once all the old leafs melt and die the new stuff will prosper more in this tank.

Future shopping list in order of priorities:
- T5HO 2x24W
- Anubias Barteri var Nana Petite
- BNP
- school of Lemon Tetra
- more Amano Shrimp
- paired up Bolivian Rams


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

Update:

- New lights 2x24W T5HO (from Rush). Flora Freshwater + 12000k Power White bulbs. I may add one more 6500k 24W T5HO as to me the tank seems dark.

- Some of the crypts from my other tank are in here now. 

- Really slow growth in plants. For whatever reason Alternanthera is not doing too well with loosing leafs and no real growth. Don't really want to dose anything but I may have to look into it in the future.


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

Exile90 said:


> Update:
> 
> - New lights 2x24W T5HO (from Rush). Flora Freshwater + 12000k Power White bulbs. I may add one more 6500k 24W T5HO as to me the tank seems dark.
> 
> ...


With high light levels you need to use co2 and ferts to have success. I tried without and had big loss in plants


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

The Ludwigia is looking good. Surprisingly, so is the Rotala Wallichi. I'm sorta surprised the Alternanthera isn't pulling through, it's not supposed to need Co2. I do agree that a nice sized java fern is the way to go with a low tech tank. Personally I like the Trident variant over Windelov


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

grow baby grow


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

Quick update:
Tank is doing pretty much the same as last month. 
- Ludwigia is growing like crazy
- Rotala is hanging there with nice vertical growth but I can't seem to get it to grow nice and bushy
- Crypts are slowly seem to be getting use to the new tank and I see new leafs
- Dwarf Sag is slowly starting to spread so maybe a nice carpet like in my 10G is possible here too.
- Alternanthera.. Well.. It's still there but I think it's on it's way out. 






I have 2x24W T5HO for 12H and additional 1x24W T5HO for 3 hours when I'm actually home to see the tank. Still no dosing or anything with just bi-weekly water changes.


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

It's been a while. As of the last week this tank is housing also the fish from my 10G tank as that one is no longer operational. 

- The plants seems to be finally filling in EXCEPT for the Rotala Wallichii. That plant is just.. there.. Totally different from what I've seen in pictures and from what it looked like when I first got it. May have to move it out of this tank.

- All of my Alternanthera Reineckii is now growing emersed on my window. (and it's never looked this good in my tank) 

- Dwarf Sag if slowly carpeting the middle of the tank and I have to fight the Vals from spreading to the middle.


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

Really nice tank!  I had jungle val before and I liked the plant but it sort of took over so it had to go.


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

The plants look clean and vibrant! That's a good sign. Keep it up!


----------

